# Unusual delay when posting?



## LoadStar

I'm seeing an unusual delay when I post using the full GUI editor. After I hit the submit button, the browser sits and shows "Waiting for www.tivocommunity.com...." in the status bar for a considerable amount of time (almost exactly 1 minute in my test just now) before finally finally taking you to your post. If I immediately open a new browser window or tab at pretty much any time during this minute, I'll see that the post has already been posted.

I've checked this in both Internet Explorer and Chrome on my machine - both have the same problem, and nearly the same 1 minute delay after posting before you get taken to your post.

This problem does not seem to affect the Quick Reply box. It DOES seem to affect the Report Post, however (probably the same problem smark reported in his thread.)


----------



## LoadStar

I'm actuually able to respond to this thread in a second tab before the first tab responds. It's over 4 minutes now and it is still sitting at "waiting for www.tivocommunity.com...."

Edit: and the first tab timed out after 5 minutes reporting "no data received."


----------



## kdonnel

I am having the same problem. Using IE 11 on Windows 7 and Safari on iOS.


----------



## Alfer

Same issue with FF 26.0


----------



## Peter Redmer

I'll check this out. We haven't made any major (or even minor) changes to the site platform or server environment that would affect this, so some investigation is needed. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Peter Redmer

I noticed something interesting. I made that last post as a standard reply, and I observed the same issue as being reported here.

I clicked the post reply button again, and the platform reported "this is a duplicate post" and when going back to the post list, bam, it was there.

So it seems that the post is being made immediately, but something is awry with the redirect that would normally take place.

EDIT: Made this post with Quick Reply, and it posted immediately, as is reported here.


----------



## SueAnn

Hey Peter !


----------



## LoadStar

I think whatever the problem was seems to have gone away or has been corrected.


----------



## Fofer

The problem is back and has been happening to me for a few days now. Very noticeable and annoying.

Posting "Quick Reply" takes a long time, if not forever. If I interrupt it and click "Go Advanced" and then submit the post, it usually works.

I do seem to recall this being an issue a few years back, and if my memory serves, the culprit that was revealed to be causing it was some ad network (Viglink, maybe?) that was inserting some unreachable URL into the submission process. Maybe one of their servers is being unresponsive during this time, or something? Or maybe it was a rotating ad...

If that's the case then, the problem would only exhibit itself in sub-forums where it's performing it's post molestation. (IE: not this one!)


----------



## Fofer

I've found a particularly reproducible scenario that exhibits the "unusual delay" (and in some cases, "complete standstill.")

For starters, again, I believe this only happens on sub-forums that have advertising. This sub-forum (Forum Operations Center) does not, AFAIK. So perhaps test this in a public sub-forum like Coffee House?

And here's how I'm noticing it, rather consistently: First submit a post regularly. Or go to a previous post you've made. Then, click "Edit," change some text, and then click "Save." I'm experiencing a long delay here every time. While waiting, I'll click "Go Advanced" and can then "Save Changes" (quickly) from that next screen instead.

Hopefully this sheds some light on this (new? recurring?) issue. I've only started experiencing it (again) in the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## unitron

Apparently I've encountered it the previous times y'all did and again the past few days.

In my case it's click either "Quote" or "Go Advanced", write something, click Preview, fix all the errors (I hope) and then click "Submit Reply" and watch nothing happen for about a minute 'til it finally goes through.


Edit to say: And that's what happened on this post. Click preview, it pops right up, click submit, it hits a stasis field or something.


----------



## Fofer

Yep. Still happening. Only on this forum though. I participate regularly on a few other vBulletin forums and none of them have this same issue.


----------



## bareyb

Yep. Just came in to report this. I can use the back button and reload the previous page and my new post will be there faster than if I wait for the redirect. Last time this happened, I believe it had something to do with the Ad Server.


----------



## bareyb

Test

Quick reply works instantly... Weird.


----------



## Fofer

Yes, because "Forums Operations Center" doesn't have the same Viglink advertising molesting our posts. So many of the issues that have affected TCF can be blamed on Viglink.


----------



## bareyb

Fofer said:


> Yes, because "Forums Operations Center" doesn't have the same Vigilink advertising molesting our posts. So many of the issues that have affected TCF can be blamed on Vigilink.


It seems to come and go. I wish they could figure out how to make it stop. It's ruining the experience. I thought that TC Club Members were supposed to be exempt from all these Advertising related problems.


----------



## bareyb

Oh my fricking god... This is ridiculous. That last post hung me up for 45 seconds until I finally gave up. I'm out of here until they get this fixed.  :down:


----------



## Fofer

bareyb said:


> I thought that TC Club Members were supposed to be exempt from all these Advertising related problems.


Yes, we don't see the regular ads.

These VigLink ads are different. They are clickable links inside our posts. So lets say you make a post about a new Sony TV you bought. Upon submission, the VigLink system would scan your post and then alter the word "Sony" to be a link to a store selling Sony equipment. I believe the connection to the server that does this scan (and subsequent post molestation) is what's causing the hiccup/delay.

It's difficult to explain because folks logged in to the forum don't see the VigLink "text" ads inside posts. It's only seen by guests, as far as I know. Kind of a sneaky, smarmy way to generate ad revenue, I'd say.

Previously discussed here:
What the heck is Viglink and why is it changing my posts?
"VigLink" is molesting our posts


----------



## murgatroyd

bareyb said:


> Yep. Just came in to report this. I can use the back button and reload the previous page and my new post will be there faster than if I wait for the redirect.


I'm getting that as well.

I'm also getting a message that I've already posted, where my post has gone through, and the edit box is still there with my text in it.

So annoying.


----------



## Peter Redmer

I'm looking into this. It definitely looks like this is on Viglink's end, especially since it seems to come and go.

I also agree that this is annoying and affecting the experience in a very negative way, and we want to get this resolved. If it was just a momentary outage on Viglink's part, that would be understandable, but it seems to be persistent.


----------



## Alfer

Dump Viglink.


----------



## murgatroyd

I just crashed out of posting something in Happy Hour. Firefox goes to a 'whiteout' condition and reports that TCF is not responding. 

The sites in the status bar that TCF was waiting on:

r1.ace.advertising.com
lduhtrp.net

I get it that the ads pay for the forum, but if the forum becomes unusable, what's the point?


----------



## Alfer

Seems today that the whole site is hard to access. Been happening randomly all morning. Is TCF having issues today?


----------

